# Existing Stair Doors - No Latch



## LGreene (Jan 31, 2012)

In older schools, I see lots of stair doors with push/pull hardware - no latch.  This is especially prevalent in schools in New York City, because they were still using the 1968 code until the new one was introduced in 2008.

a) Does anyone know when/why the change was made to go to latching hardware on these doors?  Was there a specific fire or test results that initiated the code change proposal?

b) If a school is not having a substantial modification done, is there anything that would drive them to change the hardware?  For example, if they are replacing a pair of doors, are they allowed to install push/pull hardware again?

c) In your jurisdiction, have you required any schools to upgrade their stair doors to rated doors with fire exit hardware?  I was in one school recently where the fire marshal had required closers to be installed on all of the corridor doors to classrooms, and he felt that created enough compartmentalization that the non-latching stair doors were acceptable.  Do you think this is a valid compromise?

I'd appreciate any history or information you can give me relative to this topic.  It's an issue that comes up a lot.  The school my kids go to has an "open plan," - no doors on the stairs or the classrooms!


----------



## mark handler (Jan 31, 2012)

A push/pull function does not allow a fire door to perform its function of remaining closed during a fire.

A manufacturer cannot fire label a door with only a push/pull function.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 31, 2012)

Alot of school construction has been less restrictive than model codes due to cost of construction - tradeoffs were often discussed and some options were for fire alarm system vs. closers for doors with latching hardware. A signficant fire occured in our Lady of the Angels in Chicago in 1958. Alot of features were in this school which would have been in the schools constructed in 1968 codes. Heating systems were installed but generally used glass transom above the doors to allow for "natural" ventilation and allowed a crosswind to be created when windows were opened. Stairways generally had doors to teh roof to allow the natural flow of air from the corridors into the stairways to act as a natural chiminey for aire circulation. Nice for creature comfort at a signficant savings...... but deadly in fires.

The anser for what would be required for schools changing doors, etc.... would be left up to the political acceptability of what is permissionable for the AHJ to request/ enforce.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 31, 2012)

Before Virginia adopted BOCA in 1973, unenclosed stairs were permitted in 2-story assembly or office buildings.  Doors to stairwells had to be self-closing, but didn't require latches in stairs connecting fewer than 4 floors.  I don't know of any requirements to retrofit these doors.

Older buildings generally had shallower rooms with more exterior exposure than newer buildings.  A fire in a room would usually break out the glass and draw air out of the corridor, so there wouldn't be the positive pressure that fire doors have to be tested to now.

Lori, congratulations on your new position and award!


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 1, 2012)

Are the doors in question labeled fire doors?  Are they enclosing a fire-rated stairway?  Was the corridor required to be rated?


----------



## LGreene (Feb 1, 2012)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> Are the doors in question labeled fire doors?  Are they enclosing a fire-rated stairway?  Was the corridor required to be rated?


I will check the 1968 NYC code and get back to you.


----------



## LGreene (Feb 5, 2012)

Found it!!

In the 1968 NYC Building Code (which was in use until the 2008 code was created), Table 3-4 requires a 2-hour fire resistance rating for the enclosure of vertical exits, exit passageways, hoistways, and shafts (1 hour for Class II-C, II-D, and II-E).

But buried under section C26-604.4 27-371 Doors, it says "c. Latch bolts shall be provided on all exit doors and corridor doors to hold them in a closed position against the pressure of expanding gases except that this requirement shall not apply to doors in stair enclosures in buildings classified in Occupancy Group G."  (Group G was Educational.)

So, would you agree that:

a) Existing doors can remain as-is (no latch).

b) If the school is just replacing a pair of doors as part of their maintenance plan, they need to add latching fire exit hardware because the door manufacturers can not supply rated wood doors without latches per their UL/Intertek listings.

c) In an extensive renovation where a building permit is issued under the current code, latching fire exit hardware would have to be installed on the stair doors in the area of the renovation.

Thanks for your help!


----------

